# suprise mystery pregnant mare had a filly!



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

Well, she seemed no closer to foaling last night so I left her out in the pasture with her cow posse; she was eating, I did notice a bit of sweating but is was bloody hot and she did not seem uncomfortable. I decided to sample a bit of homemade mead, a bit too much, and slept through the midnight alarm..this morning I got up to use the bathroom, looked out the window, and noticed that she was back in the paddock and the cows were out in the pasture, then noticed the extra legs! seems like healthy baby girl, just missed the birth by hours, the ground was still wet, placenta looked whole, filly seems to be nursing and I saw her both poop and pee...wondering tho, I could not get anything out of the mares bag when I tried to express it, it seems small, going to call the vet:


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Precious!!

I've been waiting for this post! <3


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

Super cute!!!


----------



## 1sttimemom (Mar 1, 2005)

Looks good. Mare looks great, beautiful shiney coat!


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

You may need to 'jump-start' the milk with a tube of domperidone which you can get from the vet. I'd also find whole raspberry leaves (health food store) and add about a rounded tablespoon to her grain once a day ... that helps milk production as well.


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

SFM in KY said:


> You may need to 'jump-start' the milk with a tube of domperidone which you can get from the vet. I'd also find whole raspberry leaves (health food store) and add about a rounded tablespoon to her grain once a day ... that helps milk production as well.


I have raspberry leaves here as I grow them organically, can I dry my own and feed them


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

farmgirl6 said:


> I have raspberry leaves here as I grow them organically, can I dry my own and feed them


That will work great, but I'd also do a quick start with the domperidone. It comes in a tube as a paste, 5 daily doses and I keep it on hand when we start foaling. You can see the difference often in just a day or two. The raspberry leaves are longer term ... I usually give those for 2 or 3 months at least.

I'm not sure where you are located, but if you're in the SE at all you may be dealing with fescue grass, which can cause low milk production in mares. The domperidone has been formulated for that in particular, although it works when there are other causes as well.


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

It's about time! That mare making us all wait this long.

Cute baby and the mare looks great. :happy:


----------



## pumpkin (May 8, 2012)

Beautiful foal and mare and cow. I am sorry you missed the birth but ladies sometimes like to do it in private.


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

SFM in KY said:


> That will work great, but I'd also do a quick start with the domperidone. It comes in a tube as a paste, 5 daily doses and I keep it on hand when we start foaling. You can see the difference often in just a day or two. The raspberry leaves are longer term ... I usually give those for 2 or 3 months at least.
> 
> I'm not sure where you are located, but if you're in the SE at all you may be dealing with fescue grass, which can cause low milk production in mares. The domperidone has been formulated for that in particular, although it works when there are other causes as well.


the on call vet didn't have any, will check with my regular vet tomorrow, can't get a hold of him today, I think he is at a conference, we do have fescue, I even have seeded my little pastrue with fescue as I had no intention of every having a pregnant mare, but my hay has none. by the time I returned from TSC with a hundred dollars worth of bottles, colustrum stuff, suppliments, ect, (you ever see three men and a baby?, that was me and my cart at TSC just buying everythng) I checked her quick, with the vet on call standing by - sent him pictures of her udder a day or so ago and he thought she looked okay like you did, and she had creamy milk from both sides...before I left I decided she was too anxious and hot in turnout even alone, so tucked them in a deeply bedded stall where she can see everything, seems much more relaxed..no sign of any aggression what so ever, even when the cows nosed up outside the gate..course that could change she is just a remarkably good natured girl...fingers crossed..tomorrow will have vet out to check the foal. She nurses for several minutes at a time, sounds like she is sucking fine...


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

pumpkin said:


> Beautiful foal and mare and cow. I am sorry you missed the birth but ladies sometimes like to do it in private.


thank you, that is Annabelle my little Jersey heifer..and my son the giant


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

Stonybrook said:


> It's about time! That mare making us all wait this long.
> 
> Cute baby and the mare looks great. :happy:


she did, didn't she?...not thinking Daddy is a black mustang or a donkey, I thought I saw her ambling earlier....the mare is such a doll


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

precious. And yes that mare looks wonderful
I want a baby so bad


----------



## Windgefluester (Apr 10, 2011)

awww this is soo cute


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

That baby is lovely! Certainly not a mule! What a pretty pretty face she has. Your mare looks wonderful and so happy.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

She is such a cutey.

You'll have to keep us posted on how she grows out. Such an adoreable mystery baby. LOL


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Cute baby, worth waiting for!


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Cute filly! Are you going to name her Mystery?


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

What a beautiful baby! I'm in love!


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Very happy news all around! and yes, both mare and filly and heifer and son look wonderfully healthy and happy. Thanks for all the photos!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Yay!! I have to say, your mare is gorgeous. Her coat is so sleek and shiny!! I was watching the other thread and missed this one until now! :grin:


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

I just love the twister on the filly's face, very cute! Glad everyone is doing well for you.


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

Shes soo cute!


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

Love her little face! Precious chestnut filly!!


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

The mare is a bit tubby but the foal might pull some condition off her for you if she gives good milk. Not the worst thing in the world to foal out with some extra poundage on her. Foals can be total goofballs - there's a few things in some of those photos that make me wince. Only because I've seen some of the assinine things that foals can get into.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

jennigrey said:


> The mare is a bit tubby but the foal might pull some condition off her for you if she gives good milk. Not the worst thing in the world to foal out with some extra poundage on her. Foals can be total goofballs - there's a few things in some of those photos that make me wince. Only because I've seen some of the assinine things that foals can get into.


TUBBY ??? The mare looks to be in great condition far as I can see. Nice filly Farmgirl, keep up the good work. > Thanks Marc


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Great condition for a milk-giving animal or edible livestock. However, heavy for an athelete. Fat pads at the dock are the easiest and most obvious thing I can point out to someone from across the Internet.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Gorgeous baby! That bottom pic is a postcard.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Mare looks wonderful and the baby is adorable. 
Glad to see the mare in such excellent condition, when I got Nikki it was a year after she had foaled and she was still in poor condition not having recovered from the drain, now another year later she is finally looking good. Had she started out in such excellent form as yours looks I don't think it would have taken this long.


----------



## galfriend (Nov 19, 2004)

Adorable! Great she arrived without issues! Have you a name for her yet?


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

galfriend said:


> Adorable! Great she arrived without issues! Have you a name for her yet?


Her name is Ruby Tuesday, years ago when I was just a little horse crazy girl my folks gave a picture book one year for my birthday, it was a photo easy on the breeding and birth of a little filly, and the little girl in the photos could have been my dopplganer..I loved that book, wore it out looking at the pictures, and the filly was named Ruby Tues...


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

jennigrey said:


> Great condition for a milk-giving animal or edible livestock. However, heavy for an athelete. Fat pads at the dock are the easiest and most obvious thing I can point out to someone from across the Internet.


My pasture is fescue (never intended to have a pregnant mare on the place) so to discourage much eating of it she was confined most of the time to a small area and given high quality fescue free grass hay free choice when I confirmed she was pregnant, I probably did give a bit too much Omelene 300 but was really worried with all of the possible fescue issues, not enough milk, ect... I don't think she has a pad of fat over her dock as much as the mucles beside her tail head sank down just before she had the baby, she is looking fairly trim now...but will look again this afternoon. Afraid non of my animals are really "athletes" anymore cause their Mom isn't more about time than anything else, full time job, in home business, often on travel...so she looks about like I am looking these days


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

The foal is adorable. I always just checked for a drop or two of milk on the foals face after nursing to make sure there was milk. If you check and she just finished there probably won't be much to check. And at that age they are constantly nursing. I agree though that the mare looks pretty plump in the pictures it kind of looks like you can grab her shoulder fat. At this point better too plump than too thin, but I would make sure you can feel her ribs pretty easily after she is weaned.
Everyone has a different view on it though. I once had a boarder tell me my mare was starving because if you pressed really hard you could sort of find a rib. And my vet telling me if she didn't lose weight she was going to founder.


----------

